# GELI encrypted root and UEFI



## abishai (Aug 22, 2017)

Is direct loading of geli encrypted ZFS root supported in UEFI mode? Maybe some one tried it.
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/57711/


----------



## Jov (Aug 23, 2017)

From this commit:  https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd/commit/6a205a32527153697eb4df4114ff0cd3c7cd6fd8

This mechanism is currently used by the pending GELI EFI work.
Additionally, this mechanism can potentially be used to interface with
GRUB, opening up options for coreboot+GRUB configurations with completely
encrypted disks.​
FreeBSD does not support GELI EFI yet.


----------



## abishai (Aug 23, 2017)

I see. I use 2 zfs pools on my laptop ('plain' for world and encrypted for /home) I thought I can have fully encrypted system.


----------

